

Cannot sign FSF petition with GMail account? - reirob

Cannot sign FSF petition against restricted boot with GMail account?<p>I am talking about the petition at:<p>http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement<p>Filled in my name, surname and my gmail address and pushed sign. The next page tells that I will receive an email with a link to confirm the signature. I waited for the email, after some time I got suspicious and checked in the spam folder - nothing there. Thought might be a bug in the systems, tried it again - 3 times. Does not work.<p>Luckily I have another non-gmail account - tried with it and it worked immediately.<p>So what's going on? Is FSF blacklisted somewhere, or maybe FSF does not want to send to Google? Did you have the same experience?
======
dfc
It works with google apps email. Why "ask hn" instead of "ask fsf"? It seems
like the fsf might be the best place to get an answer...

------
dfc
So with a sample size of n=1 and a control group of n=1 you decided gmail was
banned?

